# Bolsheviks



## cnelsen (Sep 8, 2017)

How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?






Remember, thousands of churches were destroyed and the clergy were hunted down and exterminated with their families. Synagogues and the rabbinate were left alone.


----------



## Swagger (Sep 8, 2017)

The Scorpion and the Frog springs to mind.


----------



## fanger (Sep 8, 2017)

John Malcolm, in his 1827 _Sketches of Persia, from the Journals of a Traveller in the East_, relates another version of "The Scorpion and the Tortoise" nearer to the modern-day "Scorpion and the Frog" which also plays on the theme. In this version, after the scorpion begs to be taken over the water and then attempts to sting the tortoise midstream, it is brought safely onshore, after which the tortoise remonstrates:

"Are you not the most wicked and ungrateful of reptiles? But for me you must either have given up your journey, or have been drowned in that stream, and what is my reward? If it had not been for the armour which God has given me, I should have been stung to death." "Blame me not," said the Jew, in a supplicatory tone, "it is not my fault; it is that of my nature; it is a constitutional habit I have of stinging."[9]


----------



## fanger (Sep 8, 2017)

_“You must understand. The leading Bolsheviks who took over Russia were not Russians. They hated Russians. They hated Christians. Driven by ethnic hatred they tortured and slaughtered millions of Russians without a shred of human remorse. The October Revolution was not what you call in America the “Russian Revolution.” It was an invasion and conquest over the Russian people. More of my countrymen suffered horrific crimes at their bloodstained hands than any people or nation ever suffered in the entirety of human history. It cannot be understated. Bolshevism was the greatest human slaughter of all time. The fact that most of the world is ignorant of this reality is proof that the global media itself is in the hands of the perpetrators.” – Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn (1918-2008), Nobel-Prize-winning novelist, historian and victim of Jewish Bolshevism (Marxism)._

The violent seizure of Russia by Jewish Bolsheviks in 1917 represented the ultimate terrorist act in the Jewish agenda since the assassination of Tsar Alexander II by Jewish terrorist Vera Figner. Yet typically as with the Jewish propaganda that incited the so called ‘pogrom’ the rest of Europe was not to know the real terror visited upon their Eastern brethren by the alien parasite now in control of their land. This leech implemented a psychology that was meant to instigate resistance from indigenous Europeans thus providing a ‘plausible excuse’ for theJewish Bolshevik authorities to use force against the native population. The Tambov massacre had all the characteristics of a dry run in which the Bolshevik Red Army first exercised all its dreadful force against the civilian population revealing that Lenin had discovered a powerful weapon against the ethnic European people which is evidenced by the mass murders known as the Holodomor Genocides occurring in 1921-22, 1932-33 and 1946-47.
HolodomorInfo.com


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2017)

Have you learned yet not to mess with us?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 8, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Have you learned yet not to mess with us?


So you admit it.


----------



## fanger (Sep 8, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Have you learned yet not to mess with us?


----------



## fanger (Sep 8, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Have you learned yet not to mess with us?


We have learned you are a danger and need to be taken out, no kid gloves and no quarter, how does that sound to you


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 8, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Have you learned yet not to mess with us?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 8, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Have you learned yet not to mess with us?


The problem with Jews is you can't "not mess with them". They don't have an off switch. They never say "that's enough". 

They have no capacity for self-reflection, which is why they are always 100% blameless in all things. They simply cannot see themselves accurately. Everyone hates Jews throughout history because everyone else is a born Jew-hater. It is never something THEY have done. 

Jews will not be satisfied until the entire world is enslaved and grovels at their feet as they walk by. That actually appeals to the Jewish mentality. That is the desired thing ultimately. 

So, you see, not messing with you isn't an option.

_When thou comest nigh unto a city to fight against it, then proclaim peace unto it. And it shall be, if it make thee answer of peace, and open unto thee, then it shall be, that all the people that is found therein shall be tributaries unto thee, and they shall serve thee. And if it will make no peace with thee, but will make war against thee, then thou shalt besiege it: And when the LORD thy God hath delivered it into thine hands, thou shalt smite every male thereof with the edge of the sword: But the women, and the little ones, and the cattle, and all that is in the city, even all the spoil thereof, shalt thou take unto thyself; and thou shalt eat the spoil of thine enemies, which the LORD thy God hath given thee.

Deut 20:11_​


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Have you learned yet not to mess with us?
> ...


We've only had this discussion about...5 times.
You Jew haters never remember what happens when you turn Jews in atheists.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Have you learned yet not to mess with us?
> ...


All Jews do is self-reflect and then realize who's been going out of their way to make them miserable.
Then they murder 100+ million of you...and you still don't get it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2017)

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Have you learned yet not to mess with us?
> ...


And that plan has worked so well for the last 1,000 years, hasn't it.
And now Israel has hundreds of nuclear missiles.
Go figure, Keyboard Warrior.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 8, 2017)

This thread has NOTHING to do with I/P.  Why is it here?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 8, 2017)

I'll tell you why it is here.  It is here because Jew-bashing is acceptable if it is disguised as Israel-bashing.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 8, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> 
> View attachment 148202
> 
> Remember, thousands of churches were destroyed and the clergy were hunted down and exterminated with their families. Synagogues and the rabbinate were left alone.



You ain't got a prayer of selling this shit.. Too obviously faked by INFERRING "jewish names" and identities.  

Bolsheviks - Wikipedia



*Composition of the party[edit]
The average party member was very young. In 1907, 22% of Bolsheviks were under 20, 37% were 20–24 and 16% were 25–29. By 1905, 62% of the members were industrial workers (3% of the population in 1897[16]).[17] 22% of Bolsheviks were gentry (1.7% of the total population), 38% were uprooted peasants, compared with 19% and 26% for the Mensheviks. In 1907, 78.3% of the Bolsheviks were Russian and 10% were Jewish (34% and 20% for the Mensheviks). Total membership was 8,400 in 1905, 13,000 in 1906 and 46,100 by 1907 (8,400, 18,000, 38,200 respectively for the Mensheviks). By 1910, both factions together had fewer than 10,000 members.[18]*


----------



## whitehall (Sep 8, 2017)

Jews were the victims of the godless Bolsheviks. Do modern lefties really want to take a page from the Nazis and blame the Bolshevik atrocities on the Jews?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> You Jew haters never remember what happens when you turn Jews in atheists.


You Christ-killers are always popping off with this kind of stuff. God has been bitching about Jews turning their face away from Him since at least Moses, but when they did it in early 20th century Russia, it was the Russians' fault?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Have you learned yet not to mess with us?



You would have thought having their god whacked would have taught them that lesson.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> ...


Part of your cluelessness is that you think I am trying to sell it. That's what a Jew does. I'm stating the truth and you can pick it up or let it lie according to your own hatreds.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> You would have thought having their god whacked would have taught them that lesson.


Our God lives, which explains the rage you people with your death cult have. You are still trying to finish the job. Diecide is never easy. Did you know Icarus was Jewish?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Jews were the victims of the godless Bolsheviks. Do modern lefties really want to take a page from the Nazis and blame the Bolshevik atrocities on the Jews?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I have to give you credit. You are the first Jew of the hundreds I've argued with to ever own up to genocide by Jew. Speaking of the banality of evil, everyone can justify his hatreds.


----------



## Litwin (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> 
> View attachment 148202
> 
> Remember, thousands of churches were destroyed and the clergy were hunted down and exterminated with their families. Synagogues and the rabbinate were left alone.




can you gave my your *source *from the beginning ?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

Litwin said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> ...


Numerous. Just Google.


----------



## Litwin (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...




no, only in Nazi , Muscovite *sources.* who put all blame for Bolshevism on the Jews. yes, Jews were over represented in NKVD  up to 1937. but its  logical . so please post your source , and we will talk


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

Litwin said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...


Amongst themselves, the Jews are quite candid about their sympathy for and involvement in Bolshevism.

On 4 April 1919 the Jewish Chronicle: “There is much in the fact of Bolshevism itself, in the fact that so many Jews are Bolshevists, in the fact that the ideals of Bolshevism at many points are consonant with the finest ideals of Judaism.”

Probably the best-known exposé of the Jewish role in the Bolshevik coup d’état was by Sir Winston Churchill, writing in the Illustrated Sunday Herald of 8 February 1920. Churchill wrote “With the notable exception of Lenin, the majority of leading figures are Jews. Moreover the principal inspiration and the driving power comes from Jewish leaders.”

Communism was of course founded by *Karl Marx* whose grandfather was a rabbi by the name of *Mordeccai*. *Marx* was given his initial encouragement by a Communist-Zionist by the name of *Moses Hess*. As founder and editor of the Rheinische Zeitung, the main organ of leftist thought in Germany, he provided *Karl Marx* with his first important platform. Later, in Brussels, he collaborated with *Marx* on The German Ideology. It was *Hess* too who converted to Communism *Friedrich Engels*, the wealthy textiles magnate who later subsidised *Marx* from the profits of sweated labour in Britain and Germany.

When the Bolsheviks overthrew the short-lived democratic government in Moscow and St. Petersburg in October 1917, it was a virtual Jewish coup d’état. The most prominent Jewish Commissar was *Trotsky*, real name *Bronstein*. He had been married by a rabbi in 1900, and whilst in exile in New York he had worked for Novy Mir, described in the Church Times (23 January 1925) as a “Yiddish newspaper.”

The various reporters and diplomats who were there at the time of the “Revolution” have given evidence as to its Jewish nature.

The widow of the Guardian’s correspondent Mrs. Ariadna Tyrkova-Williams wrote: “In the Soviet Republic all the committees and commissaries were filled with Jews.”


----------



## Litwin (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...




why Bolsheviks  destroyd  _synagogues,  _as much they did with churches , Jewish religious schools , etc. ? why didn´t  make a Jewish SSR?


----------



## whitehall (Sep 9, 2017)

The source is the "council of the people's commissars"? I rest my case.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

Litwin said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...


The didn't destroy synagogues, at least not thousands as they did churches. And they didn't hunt down and execute the rabbinate like they did the clergy and their families.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


If you wanted a secular society, which religion would you want to destroy?
The one that preaches to you up your ass or the one that leaves you alone.
Jews don't proselytize.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



It's crap.. You probably KNOW it's crap. You just have to keep peddling it.. 
That's a personal problem.  Not mine..


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You Jew haters never remember what happens when you turn Jews in atheists.
> ...



Actually yes. It was the Russian's fault. Specifically the CZARS.  You see the only reason the Jews were over-represented (marginally) in the Revolution -- is that for DECADES --- the Czars', White Russian calveries had been raiding peaceful rural segregated Jewish villages and using them for sword practice.

No fan of that. No reason for that. They would have been in favor of deposing the Czar in ANY shape, matter or form after a couple generations of that.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 9, 2017)

Repulsive discussion.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...


Are you some kind of lunatic? Who would want to destroy any religion? People should be free to choose. And is Christian proselytizing really an onerous burden on you? It isn't, and you know it isn't. The Jewish desire to destroy Christianity is rooted in ancient hatreds.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Communism is atheism.
If you don't know this you're an idiot.
What you don't want to admit is that Christianity preaches up your ass and pisses off Communists.


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

Long live the Tzar and his beautiful family

so sad


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> I don't know how anyone could read this thread and not feel just a little antisemitic based on what the jewish folks are saying.




stop it

stop your antisemitic garbage!


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I know no such thing. Are you denying the Bolshevik take-over of Russia would not have happened had there been no Jews in Russia?


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




you are on the wrong side


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

yes bolshevik swere scum


but do not put everybody on the same basket


no!    NO!


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I think the bit about the calvary is a lie. Even so, 66 million dead when all was said and done, 20 million before 1927? We're not talking deposing a monarch here.


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

I am on the Tzar side....his family's  side his daughters. his poor  lost  hemophilic  son  ...not on the bolsheviks scum side....


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> I don't know how anyone could read this thread and not feel just a little antisemitic based on what the jewish folks are saying.


Bad Jews always saying bad things.
Much worse than Catholics murdering Jews.
Yep...talking is much worse than torture and murder.
Feel stupid yet?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> The Jewish desire to destroy Christianity is rooted in ancient hatreds.



If xtianity has taken a hit in popularity in the past few decades, you might want to look a little closer to home than the Jews...


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

Bolsheviks were the biggest scum on this earth ever!


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


So massacre the clergy AND THEIR FAMILIES because preaching irks you?  Execute the entire faculty of a university because you didn't like the sermon topic? What Jeffers called "the dirty-clawed cruelties" that your people unleashed on the white Christians of Russia was an orgy of viciousness and violence that makes Hitler look like Mr Rogers. It's no wonder Jews go to any length to keep it quiet. The sick thing is it isn't because you are ashamed, haha, no, you just don't want any blowback as you prepare for the next round.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish desire to destroy Christianity is rooted in ancient hatreds.
> ...


Every bigotry is justified by the bigot.


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

I have read so many books and bios about the Russian revolution and about  the Tzar  his family last days...I am an expert....

All I can say......... I hate and despise the bolsheviks ....and I hope and pray that the Tzar and his family are resting in peace wherever they are....

It is so horrible and so sad the way they were killed....the worst of the worst....


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> So massacre the clergy AND THEIR FAMILIES because preaching irks you?



Project much?


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

I hate the bolsheviks with all my heart.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



The Bolshevik Revolution would have HAPPENED and been successful --- regardless of any "jewish" contribution. .How many Jews fought with Che Guevara in Cuba?


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

They didn't deserved to be be waken up at midnight  and be  slaughtered  in the cellar of the Ipatiev House


This is sad and horrible beyond words..... never to be forgotten


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Jews fought with Che Guevara in Cuba?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jews fought with Che Guevara in Cuba?



You really cracked me up with that.  I'm laughing pretty hard..


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 9, 2017)

skye said:


> They didn't deserved to be be waken up at midnight  and be  slaughtered  in the cellar of the Ipatiev House
> 
> 
> This is sad and horrible beyond words..... never to be forgotten



I have sympathy on personal level -- for "your cause". But on a historical level, it's the equivalent of defending plantation life. It's OK to realize the humanity. NOT OK to ignore the inhumanity..


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 9, 2017)

skye said:


> I hate the bolsheviks with all my heart.



So do I.  Believe me. As far from my political core as is possible. But there's reasons why "the Revolution" started in Czarist Russia.. LOTS of them.


----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the bolsheviks with all my heart.
> ...




How can anybody  have  killed in cold blood a family...

with   innocent young teen girls and  a   sick son

what kind of monsters does it take

it's so horrible....it will be forever  be written in History  as the worst event of the 20th century.

the very worst!


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 10, 2017)

skye said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You ever study the French Revolution? THEY weren't Bolsheviks. It's an occupational hazard of being Monarchs.
It's everywhere in history where Monarchs stopped being cute and cuddly dearest..


----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




No

French Revolution is one thing

The slaughter of the Tzar and his family is another.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 10, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I learned when I was young.  No situation  can't be improved by mockery.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 10, 2017)

skye said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Ummm...  a LOT of innocent teen girls died in the 20th Century.


----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2017)

fncceo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...





That's right ^^

so what's your point

the more the merrier?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Because the clergy was preaching our extermination.
Remember, murdering a "child of Satan" is not a big deal.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> 
> View attachment 148202
> 
> Remember, thousands of churches were destroyed and the clergy were hunted down and exterminated with their families. Synagogues and the rabbinate were left alone.








Your Op is wrong on too fronts.  First off they weren't Jewish.  They were atheists.  I know Jews who escaped the bolsheviks, and had they been caught they would have been murdered for being Jews.  And second they are the runnerups to the most murderous.  The chinese, under mao, killed at least twice as many.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 10, 2017)

skye said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Not precisely.  Just adding some perspective to the 'Worst Event of the 20th Century'.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > So massacre the clergy AND THEIR FAMILIES because preaching irks you?
> ...






And in this one, they are drowning a prisoner in a barrel of feces.





We could do this all night.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> 
> View attachment 148202
> 
> Remember, thousands of churches were destroyed and the clergy were hunted down and exterminated with their families. Synagogues and the rabbinate were left alone.



Making assumptions that Jews weren't Russians.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> We could do this all night.



I doubt it ...


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Cuba was a real revolution, AND has nothing to do with 1917 Russia. A Jew signed the order to execute the tsar and his family. Jews carried it out.  When they were done slaughtering innocents, the tacked a note onto the bloodstained walls with the words Daniel interpreted in the Old Testament, the "writing on the wall". God has weighed your kingdom in the balance and found it wanting. 

That's some evil Jew shit right there.

And think about the chutzpah! You are one percent of the population and you're going to slaughter these people's king? And his family? These are people who knew they were in absolute control.

Then they went out over the next decade and slaughtered 20 million white Christians, more than three times the almost certainly grossly inflated six million Jews in Germany 30 years later we've all heard so much about.

You know, I have to hand it to you people. You guys have the Holocaust Museum we Christians are paying for to the tune of $50 million / year.





A few blocks away there is a memorial to the victims of communism that was put up with private funds.






But the reason everyone hates Jews is because anti-semitism. It's in the water.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



"Remember, murdering a "child of Satan" is not a big deal."

And that kind of group pathological thinking is probably what makes you so, oh, I don't know, murderous? One of the first things the Bolsheviks did was make anti-Semitism a capital offense, or as certain primitives term it, "children of Satan". Should be quite the bloodbath when they do that here. I've heard Jews designate entire states "anti-Semitic". I can image whole towns will be discovered to be children of Satan--men, women, and children. 

BTW, this is how you know Jesus really was your messiah. No real God would countenance genocide.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> ...



They were ethnic Jews. Whether they believed in God is immaterial. The ethnicity is all that matters. If you want to immigrate to Israel, the don't ask you whether you keep kosher. They ask you who your mother was.

Andropov was a Jew and was the chairman of the KGB until 1982, ant the party sec until 1984. So they had a good 67 year run. Hah, the total deaths from the entire Soviet period is 66 million. Almost a million per year. After that, there was, yes, some ill feelings toward the Jews because of the anti-Semitism in the water, but a Jewish Senator got a bill through Congress where the American taxpayer picked up the tab to move any Jew who wanted to from the Soviet Union to their pick of the US or Israel. How 'bout that. And only Jews and Pentecostals. (That was before the Establishment Clause that the kritarchy used to shoot down Trump's Muslim ban was in the Constitution). Once we got them out of there the law was used to import the Ethiopians the Jews didn't want in Israel. How's that for some off the charts justification for anti-Semitism? Wait, it gets worse. Now that some Pentacostal Christians are starting to use it, I'm starting to kvetching about the law in the Jewish owned media. Dazzling!


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...







Bullpoo.  That's the sort of argument you get from a simpleton.  They were atheists.  This ethnic jew shit is just that.  Shit.  You whine and snivel about the evil jew but it is the atheists and the authoritarians who are the enemy.  And they keep morons, like you, fed with propaganda so you hate the wrong people.  Grow up.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



So, you're showing how not Antisemitic you are by long, windy, tirades about how much you hate Jews?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Who's "they", you idiot. How fucking stupid do you have to be to not get it. Jon Stewart Liebowitz is a Jew. Everyone knows he's a Jew. And a particularly loathsome one, at that. No one cares if he believes in God. Get your head out of your ass. Willful stupidity is even worse than involuntary stupidity.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Hahaha, I never said I wasn't anti-Semitic. I don't even recognize the word as a legitimate word. It's a weapon.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

westwall said:


> I know Jews who escaped the bolsheviks,


That's a lie.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 10, 2017)

skye said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Most revolutions end with blood on the carpet. If the Tzar had been allowed to live he may have come back to haunt them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 10, 2017)

And since when did the Russian revolution become a bad thing ? Those people had just cause to overthrow a tyrannical government.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Because the Bolsheviks lacked popular support. The same reason they didn't put on a show trial.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 10, 2017)

Tehon said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


No I think that its just good housekeeping. You cant have potential focal points for opposition. The Romanovs were well connected and the rest of Europe was terrified of a Bolshevik revolution in their own country. They had to go.


----------



## gipper (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


So...if one is born a Jew and becomes a committed atheist, one is STILL a Jew.

I don't think so.


----------



## gipper (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



We can always count on Tammy to approve of murder.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


What would you have done ?


----------



## Tehon (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Good housekeeping if you are Bolshevik. Not conducive to a communist society based on the historical and dialectical theories of Karl Marx which they purported to ascribe.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> hose people had just cause to overthrow a tyrannical government.



And replace it with an even more tyrannical government.  Well done, them.


----------



## gipper (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Simple.  Not murdered them in cold blood.

I know that is hard for you to accept.  Why is it?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 10, 2017)

The end began for Czar Nicolas II with the Russo-Japanese War.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


I guess you never read the Gospel According to John.
I paraphrased it, I didn't make it up.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


You putrid, vile pusbag. They slaughtered him AND HIS FAMILY. Damn, you are loathsome.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> And since when did the Russian revolution become a bad thing ? Those people had just cause to overthrow a tyrannical government.


And I'll bet you think the Germans under Weimar did NOT have just cause...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


And that would have led to more bloodshed.Tough choices.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Sorry, you are wrong. There two ways of using Jew, just as there are two ways of using Christian. Among themselves, some Christians mean "born again" when they say so-and-so is a Christian. They also say the US is a Christian nation, by which they don't mean everyone in the country is born again.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Are you claiming Jesus countenanced genocide? News to me, but He was a Jew, after all, so, perhaps, not surprising.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> 
> View attachment 148202
> 
> Remember, thousands of churches were destroyed and the clergy were hunted down and exterminated with their families. Synagogues and the rabbinate were left alone.


I guess you didn't appreciate "Fiddler on the Roof"

If I were a rich man.......


----------



## Litwin (Sep 10, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > How Jewish was the most murderous bunch in history?
> ...



very good point 

no, *Mao killed less than Muscovite  commies , Muscovite  commies killed 50% of all Kazakhs in 20th, what they did in Ukraine everyone knows too , it was a pure hell *


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

Litwin said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


It depends how one categorizes certain famines, I'm told.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2017)

skye said:


> I hate the bolsheviks with all my heart.


You hate a lot of people


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the bolsheviks with all my heart.
> ...


i.e., she's rational. A lot deserve it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


The Jesus you know is based on non-NT RCC "Politically Correct" sound bites.
The Jesus of the NT is one angry fuck.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


If you ain't angry, you ain't paying attention. I could totally get behind the Jesus who took a whip to the moneychangers in the temple. That said, He was Mr. Rogers compared to his Dad.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Uh...No.


----------



## gipper (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No it would not.  

Why are you trying to justify cold blooded murder?


----------



## gipper (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


What does that mean?

I have a friend who was born to Christian parents, but became a Jew after she married a Jewish man.  Do you dislike her too?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Actually, there was some corruption during the 2nd Temple era.
The only problem is that the scenes painted by the NT that take place in the Temple courtyard are a joke.
The Levites and Priests would not allow some jerk(s) to just walk in and start mocking them.
They would have killed them on the spot.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Well it would.

Your options are to send them into exile where they would gather support and come back with an army = more bloodshed.
or
Keep them in some sort of prison where they would become the focus of royalist malcontents.

I cant see any other solution that would have worked. 

Please explain how I have got it wrong.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Did Jesus incinerate cities? Did Jesus turn dawdling women into salt? Did Jesus make fish swallow recalcitrant missionaries alive and vomit them out on shore alive three days later? Did Jesus kill all the first born children of the Egyptians? No, all that rage, that wrath of God, was His Dad.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


We have no proof he even existed.
The Talmud has about a dozen of them.
The name Yeshua may have been intended to indicate a rebel.

And yet, Jesus followers for the last 1,000 years, along with Muslims, have wrought the most violence the world has even experienced.

And I appreciate you displaying the fact that you have zero knowledge of the context of those Biblical episodes.
Cruelty to a fool is mercy to a wise person.


----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the bolsheviks with all my heart.
> ...




May be so.

I hate a lot and I love a lot.

I'm only human.

What about you.


----------



## gipper (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I really find your opinion appalling.  You think murdering an entire family is justified to further the cause.

No one knew where the Czar and his family was, other than your buddies.  So how could loyalists even know if they were still alive?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You are skirting round the question.


----------



## gipper (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No one knew where they were.  Why kill them?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Whilst they were alive they were a threat to the revolution.
The Tsar would have executed all the revolutionaries without blinking given the chance.
What would you have done ?


----------



## gipper (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No the Czar would not execute all the revolutionaries, because he clearly did not when he had the chance.  The Czar was an asshole, but he was not ruthless.  Had he been, the revolution would never have happened. 

Your Marxist buddies were most ruthless.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...









Jon stewart ain't a bolshevik dummy.  He's not out there trying to get other people murdered in huge numbers.  He is a misguided progressive.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I know Jews who escaped the bolsheviks,
> ...







No, it's a fact.  The family name was Stoloroff.  They were aids to the Czar, and fled like every other member of the household.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







He HAD that choice and didn't do it.  Had he done so the bolshevik revolution wouldn't have happened.  How stupid are you, tainty?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Nothing rivals what the Bolsheviks did. 

So, you deny God incinerated cities?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So, you are saying Jon Stewart Liebowitz is not a Jew?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


If you try to immigrate to Israel, you aren't asked if you believe in God. You are asked who your mother was, i.e., what is your blood line. Not all Jews practice Judaism, and not all adherents of Judaism are Jews.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 10, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The last Tsar was murdered in 1918. So if they were fleeing aides, they had to be at least 20 years old, which would make them 120 years old now. You know some 120-year-olds, do you?


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...










mao and Co. murdered at least twice as many.  Best read up on your history there.


----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...








Who cares what he is.  He is not trying to murder people.


----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...







Wow.  You really ARE stupid.  No, dumbass, I am 70 years old.  i met the grandfather when he was in his 70's and I was in my 20's.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 11, 2017)

This is a conspiracy thread, trying to attribute judaism to the revolution. It has nothing to do with history.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


AS I wrote, depending on how one categorizes the various famines.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No, you idiot. You or somebody was claiming that if a Jew becomes an atheist, he is no longer a Jew. I used Jon Stew-- oh, never mind. You are one those guys who will never admit when he is wrong. Waste of time.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


So, in the late 60s, you met an old Jew who said he had to flee the Bolsheviks because he was a Jew, huh? I'm calling bullshit. 

Here's what you wrote: "I know Jews who escaped the bolsheviks, and had they been caught they would have been murdered for being Jews." If you had really met a seventy-year-old man 50 years ago and wanted to mention him now, you wouldn't say "I know Jews who..."  You would say, "I once met a Jew..." or "I used to know a Jew..." or "I knew Jews..." 

Not only that, but the party changed its name to Communist Party after the coup d'etat of 1917, and eventually only the original party members were referred to as "Bolsheviks" or "Old Bolsheviks". The Russian people reacted to the Jewish Bolshevik slaughter predictably: they caught anti-Semitism from their drinking water, but the backlash against the Jews didn't percolate up to the party leaders until after WWII when the first mass executions of specifically Jews took place--thirty years after the first mass executions of white Christians began. By that time no one was a "bolshevik". So, no, no Jew would have told you that he had to escape Russia because the Bolsheviks were going to kill him for being a Jew.

I suspect you are the moderator who keeps deleting my posts and moving my threads. And now you are lying to try to undermine my arguments. What gives with you, old man? Are you looking for a pat on the head from Shlomo, or what?


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


ha ha those sneaky Jews control this forum through their moderators.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

By all accounts Tsar Nicholas II was a decent and generous man. Justifying the murder of him and his family by the Jewish Bolsheviks is like justifying the murders, rapes, and tortures of Channon Christian and Christopher Newsom by the Knoxville Horror Five because Channon and Christopher had skipped school the day before.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

Linkiloo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> By all accounts Tsar Nicholas II was a decent and generous man. Justifying the murder of him and his family by the Jewish Bolsheviks is like justifying the murders, rapes, and tortures of Channon Christian and Christopher Newsom by the Knoxville Horror Five because Channon and Christopher had skipped school the day before.







Nicholas was a ignorant twat.  He had a low IQ, and he truly couldn't understand what was happening around him.  For all of that he was a decent person, not murderous scum like the bolsheviks were.


----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...







Yes, he brought his entire family out.  They were, and still are, incredibly wealthy.  The commodity that got them through the bolshevik lines was salt.  A peasant had no need of gems, or gold, but salt they could use.  So every one of his travelling party had salt to bribe their way past the monsters.  The description of their escape would make an excellent book.  One that you couldn't bring yourself to read because you're a willfully ignorant fool.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Of course God incinerated the 5 cities in the Plain of Sodom.
You can now tell me why.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

westwall said:


> One that you couldn't bring yourself to read because you're a willfully ignorant fool.


The peasants had no need of gold?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


'Cuz the boys was suckin' dick. Your God is like those ISIS guys beheading gays, or those Iranians hanging male teenagers caught buggering each other. But He's God, so He gets to incinerate E'ERbody! Got MY vote for "Diety of the Eternity"!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Incorrect...read the entire chapter and explain.
And by the way, God did not incinerate everybody; that's why you're here.


----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > One that you couldn't bring yourself to read because you're a willfully ignorant fool.
> ...







No, they didn't.  What could they buy with it?  No peasants had a use for it, no bolshevik would let them live if they found them with it, so no, they had no need for gold.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I didn't say He incinerated everybody, I said He incinerated whole cities. Why are Jews such slippery debaters? It's like you don't care about the truth.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 11, 2017)

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Well, I have to say, never heard of any human anywhere turning down gold in preference for salt. But hey, these are the people who get swallowed by fish and then vomited out on the beach three days later alive, so, who knows? If you believe it, that's good enough for Sunday School.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 12, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Maybe Westwall is Mossad code for Western Wall?


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 12, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Context is everything.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 12, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


And I asked you why.
Find every reference in the Jewish Scriptures and piece it together and then get back to me.


----------

